# Satin Ball mishap - new face!



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

HEHE! He looks like an adorable little eskimo! You did a great job!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> HEHE! He looks like an adorable little eskimo! You did a great job!


Haha, thanks... hopefully a REAL groomer will be able to work with what I did and I didn't ruin the future of his hair for a little while!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, he looks like a little angora goat kid! hehehehe. It won't ruin anything, don't worry. And a groomer can give him a full poodle face easily enough by taking the rest off!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He looks adorable in the last picture. Great things about poodles is that their hair grows back!_


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

The short face is growing on me, he looks like a little sloth/dog mix, lol!

(Or maybe this little guy named Fizzgig from The Dark Crystal... my brother and I LOVED that movie when we were little... even though it was made in '82 and we weren't born until '85 and '87!)

TheFiance is in for a surprise... however, it was TheFiance who wanted the little munchkin to have a poodle face with his fluffy body. Interestingly enough.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I think he looks adorable! But then, I love the clean face on a poodle...lol. I am sure a groomer can make him look real snazzy for you!

Yeah, I made and feed satin balls... of course, my guys already have shaved faces so no problem with that... but I can say that they are a densely packed item and sticky, I can see how that would happen in a face with a longer coat! 

I actually hand feed the satin balls though when I feed it. I pull chunks off the ball and feed it to them as I didn't want them getting it all over their coat trying to pull it apart themselves. Not sure if you did this also or just gave the dog the ball and let him enjoy. They are sticky, but the dogs sure do LOVE them.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> They are sticky, but the dogs sure do LOVE them.


Can you tell Paris that please? She liked them ok for the first day or so, but then didn't care for them at all and would only take a bit if I insisted she should, she'd then drop it and look at me like "do I HAVE to eat that stuff!?" *sigh*


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Poor guy, hope he liked them. I have seen different recipes for these. Anyone have one they prefer to another?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> Can you tell Paris that please? She liked them ok for the first day or so, but then didn't care for them at all and would only take a bit if I insisted she should, she'd then drop it and look at me like "do I HAVE to eat that stuff!?" *sigh*


Actually, three of my dogs love them, but Grace.... well, let's just say Grace is finicky. She is my problem eater. Sometimes she eats them fine, other times she takes a piece then does just like yours, she drops it and looks at me like "got anything better to offer me?" I think it is the bran flakes in it that bothers her. She LOVES all raw meats and fish, loves eggs, loves cheese, even likes cooked oatmeal, never refuses any of them... but the Satin Balls she has a bit of a problem with so I think it is the bran flakes. When I make another batch, I am going to make them sans bran flakes... maybe extra oatmeal instead. Jade, Ivy and Chantel gobble them up, though, but then, they gobble whatever food they are offered...lol. Oh, except chicken liver... I was not surprised when Grace took the chicken liver and promptly spit it out and looked at me like I was poisoning her, but was surprised that Ivy and Jade (who both LOVE to eat) absolutely refuse to eat it... in fact, Jade and Grace will not eat any of the chicken gizzards and Ivy will only eat the heart. Chantel, on the other hand, loves all of it!


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

He looks so sweet, Reminds me of a lemur. I am really enjoying the pictures.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

L O L Jesters mom ! Love this story ....Sounds like my poos....
Spencer I love the grooming job on your baby Per especially with scissors Man that is not easy to do ...


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

littlestitches said:


> He looks so sweet, Reminds me of a lemur. I am really enjoying the pictures.


LOL! That's what he looks like, you're right! TheFiance and I have been trying to figure out what he looks like, and that's it!



bigredpoodle said:


> L O L Jesters mom ! Love this story ....Sounds like my poos....
> Spencer I love the grooming job on your baby Per especially with scissors Man that is not easy to do ...


And thank you! I'm rather proud of myself!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I like clean shaven faces myself, so you can really see their faces.


----------

